# Fox Lure



## paulchristison (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been trapping Fox in my area for 30 years. In the past few years I am finding it more difficult to catch Fox that I know are there due to tracks in the snow. They don't seem to be interested in my sets. I suspect that the lure quality that I am using may be the problem. This year I have caught 4 reds and two grays using Blackies Blend Brushmaster and High Voltage, but have set many other traps that are being ignored. I need some more options but don't want to invest in bad lure at the prices nowdays. Can anybody please let me know what you have had the best luck with or any other advice.

Paul NW Wisconsin


----------



## PAtrapperman (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had good luck with the carmen pro mix. especially the red fox, its got a mix of red fox urine, and red fox gland lure. I also have been using hawbakers long distance call lure 600.. I have good luck


----------



## paulchristison (Nov 18, 2008)

I have also used the Carmen Pro fox Mix with luck in the past.. Do you put it in the dirt hole? Do you carry it over from one season to the next? That could be part of my problem. How do you you use the long distance Hawbaker lure? My trapping mentor used nothing but Hawbakers #5 (500) but is has been not working for me for several years now. I have not had much luck lately with Carmens long distance canine call either but I have in the past. Up until a couple of years ago, all I used were Carmen lures but it seems the effectiveness has been dropping off.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

all of my lure goes into the hole and lure can be carried over from year to year if stored in a cool dark place.


----------

